# Tri tip



## reggofcal (Feb 12, 2009)

I smoked a tri tip last night got it up to 160 medium the took it out.the outside was pink and the inside was cooked.it was like there was a 1/8 inch pink ring all the way around the outside.Ive ate alot of tri tip and none looked like that.does anybody know why it would cook like that?


----------



## grothe (Feb 12, 2009)

No Pics???????
That was the "smoke ring"


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 12, 2009)

Smoke ring, just means you did a good job!


----------



## reggofcal (Feb 12, 2009)

the meat always has a smoke ring after you smoke it? huh this is only my second time smoking.


----------



## grothe (Feb 12, 2009)

If it gets enough smoke


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 12, 2009)

I put my vote on Smoke Ring also, sounds like you did an excellent job on the smoke.........

Need pics to be 100% sure though


----------



## reggofcal (Feb 12, 2009)

getting pics soon maybe a couple minutes


----------



## reggofcal (Feb 12, 2009)

so this is smoke ring
http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu334/reggofcal/?action=view&current=DSCN0223.jpg
http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu334/reggofcal/?action=view&current=DSCN0227.jpghttp://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu334/reggofcal/?action=view&current=DSCN0224.jpg


----------



## grothe (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup that be it...Nice job!!!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice job, good looking smoke ring


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

Smoke ring is good ... no smoke ring will make you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## baberuth100 (Feb 12, 2009)

Was it moist and tender at 160? I have done two in the last couple of months. Took them to 120 in the smoker and then 135-140 on grill. They were very good, but wouldnt mind a bit more cooked.


----------

